# Looking to get involved with the development



## blitchiz (Jan 20, 2013)

My programming skills are not that great, but I can certainly attempt to help in the best way that I can. I'm decent with graphics and writing so if there is anyway that I can help please let me know if there is anyway I can get involved. I love the project and all the efforts of everyone involved so far! :)


----------



## Muf (Jan 20, 2013)

I would suggest checking out the source on GitHub and then having a look at the issue tracker to see if there are any particular problems you can tackle.


----------

